
Clustered HN - sahillavingia
http://dataoptimize.appspot.com/hncluster
======
jaekwon
i'm on chrome / firefox and it shows up as an occluded mess.

i think i'm seeing all the leaf nodes but not the intermediary nodes.

but I really want to see it so please fix :)

~~~
rouli
same here, see <http://tinypic.com/r/2efkild/7> it also makes switching to
this tab on firefox very slow, probably because you have a lot of javascript
running there.

------
Vivtek
I'm on Chrome and it looks great - but damn if I can see any reasonable
clustering that makes any semantic sense to me.

------
sandGorgon
on opera mini-Android, the browser hangs. Which is quite surprising, since
Opera Mini pre-processes pages.

